# Tiny Sulcata Hatchling worries



## diamondbp (Jul 2, 2013)

My the first egg of my second clutch of sulcata eggs started hatching last night(just a pip) and this morning I open the container up to discover a fully emerged hatching that was tiny. Much much smaller than my first clutch hatchlings. The strangest part is its huge yolk sac that is very very FIRM vs being soft like most. The tortoise is very active but I'm worried that his yolk sack won't absorb correctly because of how big and how firm it is. And before I get asked ,no I did not assist him in getting free from the egg. I've been breeding many types for years and I always let them emerge on their own . Here is a picture of it next to a month old hatchling. He is the size of a hatchling box turtle almost, so tiny!! Should I be concerned??


----------



## PucklesðŸ¢ (Jul 2, 2013)

I wouldn't be concerned, the yolk sack doesn't really NEED to be there anyways, it's their to provide nutrients to the hatchling in the wild.  cute tortoise


----------



## Tom (Jul 2, 2013)

I've never had one hatch THAT small. I have no advice for you, but I'm interested to see how it grows and what ends up happening. Will you please keep us posted?


----------



## diamondbp (Jul 2, 2013)

I will definitely keep everyone posted on the progress. He/she is in a brooder box now crammed between moist paper towels to keep him upright because if not he would simple lay sideways. I've had smaller than usual cooters, box turtles, musk etc. but never had one born with a super hard yolk sac. It's about the hardness of a unriped grape, maybe a hair harder. Moist are soft and absorb within 2-5 days. I suspect his will take weeks due to the size of the absorbtion scar/area on the plastron .Only time will tell.


----------



## Lancecham (Jul 2, 2013)

Don't think there is anything to worry about. And I agree, I think the yolk sac will take a little longer to absorb.


----------



## diamondbp (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Lancecham, this morning he was fine and trying to be more active than he should be lol. His energy levels are through the roof which is a good sign. Time shall tell


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Jul 3, 2013)

So tiny!!! But very cute


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey Tom this is what I PM'd you about a while back when I asked about the Sudans. 

I have a female that always lays a few of these extra small babies. At first I held off selling them because I didn't know if they would thrive or not. They all have done just fine and grown as well as any other tortoise. I would not be concerned.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 3, 2013)

Hm-m...I've always wondered if there would be any dwarfism in the tortoise world. It will be interesting to watch this one grow.


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Jul 3, 2013)

Maybe if it grows up really small, you can breed it with other tiny sulcata to produce mini sulcatas!!


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 3, 2013)

Just an idea, maybe soften the yolk sac up a bit with Vaseline. That's what I do with all my hatchlings.


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 3, 2013)

tell me whenyou wan2 sell it?!


----------



## diamondbp (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey everyone here is some pictures I took this morning. The smaller hatchling is from the 2nd batch of eggs my female laid this year. The larger hatchling is one the last eggs to hatch from her 1st clutch. They were laid 29 days apart. 

You can see the enormous difference in size and yolk sac size/shape/texture. The tiny hatchling still has a ton of energy and seems fine so far.

I will continue to update on this strange situation


----------



## diamondbp (Jul 5, 2013)

He still has decent energy this morning. Not quite as spunky


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jul 5, 2013)

I hope he makes it!! What an adorable little guy! I will be hoping and praying for him! Good luck!!!


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Jul 5, 2013)

He's so adorable & looks healthy. Love him!!


----------



## Vickie (Jul 5, 2013)

He is such a CUTIE! I do wonder if he will get as big as other ones though. The comment of the dwarf tortoises was one I always wondered as well. Has anyone ever had ones that stayed super small compared to the average?


----------



## diamondbp (Jul 6, 2013)

His energy is down and his yolk sac may have absorbed a slight amount. I'm not going to call it just yet, but I think it will be a long shot to survive. Others in his clutch are starting to hatch and they have normal size and yolk sacs.


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 6, 2013)

its forsure cutest

Sent from my SGH-T769 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 6, 2013)

Good luck. Keep us posted about the cute little one

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## CourtneyG (Jul 6, 2013)

I am a bit concerned. Runts sometimes have health problems, and it can take years for such to show or just suddenly they die out of no where. He will probably be one you are going to have to keep.


----------



## diamondbp (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm sad to say he didn't pull through. He was a trooper but his yolk sac didn't seem to absorb at all. Thanks for all the concern guys.


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 7, 2013)

Im soooo sorry to hear that. At least u know u did and tryed everything

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Sterling Thunder (Jul 7, 2013)

I know this is out there but...

Is there any evidence of conjoined twins in tortoises? Your picture of the sac almost looks to be "more" than a sac if that makes any sense.


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 7, 2013)

Awww.... :*( I'm so sorry! I was rooting for the baby! Poor little thing...

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 7, 2013)

So sorry about your little guy.


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Jul 7, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about him. At least you gave the little guy the best chance at survival possible. That's so sad...there must have been some major health issues in the baby tortoise, but you made him comfortable and gave him a good life (even though it was very short.)


----------



## Vickie (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh, I am so sorry he was such a cute little guy. At least the short life he had was with someone that really cared.


----------



## Mey (Jul 8, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m...I've always wondered if there would be any dwarfism in the tortoise world. It will be interesting to watch this one grow.



Similar thoughts. Hasn't dwarfism has been seen in many species?


----------

